# Vente iPad 1 et problème compte iCloud



## Trudo (10 Décembre 2013)

La personne a qui je viens de vendre mon iPad 1 n'arrive pas à créer un compte iCloud. J'ai pourtant effacé mon ancien iPad et je l'ai aussi supprimé de mon inventaire sur iCloud. 

Voilà le message d'erreur:

"cet appareil n'est plus autorisé à créer un compte icloud gratuit"

Pourtant il a toujours été activé avec mon compte et aucun autre. Donc l'acheteuse est la deuxième à essayer de créer un compte iCloud.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Décembre 2013)

J'ai eu récemment le même problème, mais un autre message d'erreur en vendant un iPad.
Il a fallu supprimer toute trace de l'ancien propriétaire, donc moi, en restaurant complètement l'iPad et penser à désactiver la géolocalisation que j'avais activée dans l'App "Localiser".
C'est assez logique...
Je ne dis pas que c'est la solution pour toi, mais peut-être une piste.
Sinon, passer par l'assistance s'Apple, ils résoudront le problème.


----------



## CBi (10 Décembre 2013)

Il y a une limitation au nombre de nouveaux comptes iCloud que l'on peut créer à partir d'un iDevice = 3 je crois.  Il sera possible d'utiliser un nouveau compte, mais pas créé avec cet iPad.


----------



## Trudo (10 Décembre 2013)

Merci problème résolu.


----------

